# Enzymatic Cleaner?



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Which enzymatic cleaner do you recommend? I've seen a few posts on here stating that Nature's Miracle is not so good but I cannot remember the names of the good ones, plus the posts I'm thinking of are at least a year or so old. We're out of Nature's Miracle and I'd like some recommendations for our next purchase.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I never had any luck with nature's miracle. Laugh if you want but I usually wash a stain out with Dawn (the ultra foam). Dawn takes out anything. If it still smells like after somebody's baby puked up a whole bottle of soy formula on my den carpet, I call the carpet cleaner guy who does 3 rooms for $65


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

I read somewhere baking soda, make a paste and let it sit and when dry wipe it up but didnt work for me. Try the Dawn, sounds good. 
Maybe Oxyclean works?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm specifically looking for a cleaner that breaks down the odors completely. I've used soap before, I've made a paste from baking soda to let dry, I've used vinegar, but all after a good douse-&-soak with Nature's Miracle. Now that that's out, I'm just looking for recommendations on another enzymatic cleaner.







But believe me, I don't just use one thing to eliminate stains.









On another note, club soda is AMAZING when it comes to stain removal. It took out years-old stains.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I've always wanted to try one of those little bissell machines and get the commercial pet oder stuff the carpet guy uses. That stuff really works - just don't have any idea where to get it. The carpet guy is so inexpensive and I don't have to do anything but let him in the door and write him a check, so I just use him!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

There's another one called Simple Solutions that my sister prefers over Nature's Miracle. Petco carries it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For puppy pee I usually blot it up, pour Nature's Miracle on it, let it sit for a few minutes, and then go over the area with my SpotBot (I use the OxyClean solution and the Pet Odor and Stain solution). I stick my nose on it to make sure it smells nice when I'm done. Generally the carpet is cleaner after a pee spot than before!

For cats, I've yet to find something that *really* works. My basement smelled really cat-y and I suspect the previous tenants cats peed there, so I bought a large jug of Urine Gone b/c I like the smell of that and saturated the cement floor. I've used both Urine Gone and Nature's Miracle on cat spots and neither really work unless it's an absolutely fresh peed-in-the-past-five-minutes spot. Anything older and I can always smell it. I think some cats' odor is worse than others though. I suspect it's my older male cat that is responsible for the few spots I've been finding on dirty laundry. If we are careful about not leaving stuff around and just throwing away what he's already peed on, he doesn't do it.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I'll check out that Simple Solution, thanks.







I'd welcome any other suggestions/recommendations!

Lies, yes I hear cat pee is pretty evil stuff. I ran into a site earlier that described what they do for cat pee, can't remember what, but I think it was a professional cleaner... I didn't know cat pee can power through most enzymatic cleaners.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I use the Natures Miracle.Our basement smelled bad due to cats peeing and not really knowing it.We have concrete so I would just douse the spot and leave it.I also doused our LR rug when Lexi kept peeing on it and it was getting smelly.Our noses saying the smell is gone is not accurate for animals most likely they can still smell the urine or poo.The more smelly everyday cleaners you use the worse it is to get out pet odors,it just masks the smell for us.I also read vinegar and water neutralizes the odors too.I have tried odorban I think it's called you use to be able to get it at Sams and now you can buy it at Wal-Mart but it doesn't help to get the smell out for the animals noses.


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

You didn't say where you planned to use the enzyme cleaner. for my carpets, I find that Folex works better than Nature's Miracle. I used it after Gracie had an unfortunate bout of diahrrea and it got it all out. Gets out red wine and coffee stains too! (What can I say, I'm a klutz!)


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Carpets, mostly. We have tile and we might put down that fake hardwood flooring at one point, but let's stick to carpeting for now.







Never heard of Folex, I'll have to check that out, thank you.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

DAWN is toxic. White vinegar mixed with water works best. Massie used to projectile vomit and other things all over the deep pile carpet. I used the vinegar and water mix and it worked really well. If necessary I use vinegar and water first and then baking soda. 

Below is a site that has some recipes. http://www.brighthub.com/environment/green-living/articles/14014.aspx


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

How can Dawn be toxic? It's for washing dishes...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaHow can Dawn be toxic? It's for washing dishes...


We actually don't even know all of the ingredients in DAWN b/c P&G won't release them. Here's the info from the Household Products Database:
http://householdproducts.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/household/brands?tbl=brands&id=16003023

Acute Health Effects: From MSDS
Inhalation: Not likely to occur because of physical nature of product. Skin Contact: Prolonged contact with concentrated material may be drying or transiently irritating to skin. Eye Contact: May cause mild, transient irritation, resulting in stinging, tearing, itching, swelling and redness. Ingestion: May cause transient gastrointestinal irritation, resulting in nausea, vomiting, and diarrhea.
Chronic Health Effects: From MSDS
MSDS provides no information about chronic health effects resulting from prolonged or frequent use of this product. Because the MSDS does not list all of the actual chemical ingredients, chronic effects cannot be predicted. (See the accompanying chemical database for a further discussion of potential health effects of the chemical ingredients that are mentioned in the MSDS.)
Carcinogenicity: The manufacturer's Material Safety Data Sheet (MSDS) does not state whether the ingredients are considered carcinogens or potential carcinogens.
Health Rating: N
Flammability Rating: N
Reactivity Rating: N
HMIS Rating Scale: 0 = Minimal; 1 = Slight; 2 = Moderate; 3 = Serious; 4 = Severe; 
N = No information provided by manufacturer; * = Chronic Health Hazard
MSDS Date: 1993-01-01


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Well, ya, it's soap. It's not going to be good if you inhale it or put it in your eyes







It cannot be toxic becuase my sister is the worlds worst at rinsing dishes, her kids would be gravely ill by now if Dawn were toxic!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

How can it be toxic if they use it to clean animals after an oil spill?I may be mistaken but I thought that was the detergent they always advertised for oil spills in the oceans..


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

http://www.justrite.com

Pricey, but they send a lot. The owner will answer the phone.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaWell, ya, it's soap. It's not going to be good if you inhale it or put it in your eyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















Jenn you are awesome
If the dogs aren't eating it and inhaling it they are fine.
I have a spotbot and use oxyclean formula and the pet odor formula thanks to my Lab who won't go to the bathroom when it rains.
I spray miracle solution on it after it is some what dry.
Oh by the way the green stuff is HORRIBLE doesn't clean as weel and takes forever to wash a floor with it
anybody want the crap I have its YOURS


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Can have mine too. Tried the simply green (or whatever that line with the daisy is) bathroom cleaner made out of coconuts. It smelled weird, not clean like pinesol. There's 2 little boys who use that bathroom, I need pinesol and I AM NOT washing rags after I clean up after them!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Mrs Meyers makes a dog cleaner. never got to try it but I like her other stuff. 
PET OXYGEN BLEACH STAIN REMOVER 

We’ve combined all-natural Oxygen Bleach with essential oils to create the perfect solution for removing pet odors and stains. Unlike other harsh bleach cleaners, Mrs. Meyer’s Clean Day Clary Sage Chamomile Oxygen Bleach Stain Remover is made with natural Sodium Percarbonate Mineral that promises to be tough on stains but gentle on the environment and your pet. Add this versatile powder to your laundry, or mix with water and spray directly on stains.

20 oz, 560 ml

You can get Mrs M's stuff from drugstore.com or Bed Bath and Beyond stores.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I have used 50/50 vinegar and water to clean up after Risa. Works GREAT. I lived in an apartment so it's not like I could just tear up the carpet if things got bad. I've used it to clean up vomit and poop mostly. Including completely liquid poop when Risa wasn't feeling so hot. It was so gross but the vinegar/water took care of it. I did have to use some club soda to get rid of some of the staining. But otherwise, worked great! (Even got my deposit back when I moved out.) I use it all the time.


----------



## SueLS (Apr 13, 2005)

for odors, we use XO Spray
http://www.xospray.com

For stains, I have found this to work the best -- sometimes you may need to treat more than once
http://www.stainbuddy.com


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I like the Simple Solution also. Smells good and completely removes odors. I buy it by the gallon. Cheaper than Nature's Miracle also. Odo-Ban works just as well. I used to buy it at Sam's Club for about $8, but I don't like the smell as well as the Simple Solution.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Odo-Ban is an enzymatic? Goodness, this thread has given me much to think about. 

Mary, JustRite looks pretty promising. I like how they discuss the various home remedies. Well looks like I have a lot of options. I was hoping to combine an online purchase with fish food (we buy the "Orijen" of fish food) and cleaner, so we'll see what I can find. Thanks.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

I used Justrite when my friend's daughter peed in TWO of my beds. It worked.

When my dog was in kidney failure I tried all the enzymatics. Just rite is the only thing that worked. I spoke to Bill, the owner, on the phone. He knows his stuff. You get a lot for the money, as well.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

The problem I see with Nature's Miracle is that it contains alcohol, which we all know causes things to evaporate quickly. While Nature's Miracle is good for immediate cleanup, I found a killer enzymatic cleaner at my local WalMart called "Out! Natural", which seems to work on any age stain. Similar to Nature's Miracle, but contains no alcohol, which I presume is why it works so well.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

BioKleen also makes one called Bac Out. It works well but not as well as white vinegar and water. It does smell nice and limey.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

The problem I see with Nature's Miracle is that it contains alcohol, which we all know causes things to evaporate quickly. While Nature's Miracle is good for immediate cleanup, I found a killer enzymatic cleaner at my local WalMart called "Out! Natural", which seems to work on any age stain. Similar to Nature's Miracle, but contains no alcohol, which I presume is why it works so well.


----------



## SammyS778 (Oct 31, 2018)

It's important to find a proper enzyme cleaner. It's available at pet shops and some vets – I think it was $20-$25 last time I looked for it a couple of years ago. Any domestic cleaning chemicals will only mask the smell and the cat will continue to urinate there. I just googled and found these reviews https://homerepairgeek.com/home-flooring/enzymatic-cleaner-cat-urine.html .


----------

